# How do you feel about velvet slippers



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I saw some of these Barker Black slippers at Neimans today:










I liked them a lot but threw them down when I saw the $900 tag. I have to admit the insole was incredibly comfortable though and if I had more money to burn I probably would have bought them. My male friends also like them a lot but my mom (who usually dresses very well) said not to buy them, ever, because "real people don't wear stuff like that and you'll have maybe two events per year where you can actually wear them." I have a lot of things I could wear them WITH, but she's right in that I can't think of many occasions on which I'd actually wear them. However, I've never bought velvet slippers before and they might be a lot more versatile than I think.

I looked at some online and I really like these Stubbs & Woottons:










The price is pretty reasonable but they don't look nearly as comfortable as the Barker Blacks (I couldn't find any brands that offer that plush-looking insole), although the color is a lot nicer and thus would make them easier to wear. Or I could just not get any slippers and get these loafers instead:










I've been wanting an "out-there" casual shoe and was planning to pick up the purple loafers until I started looking at slippers. Now I'm undecided. What do you all think?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Listen to your Mother! She has given you some really good advice...that oddly, mirrors my experience, exactly.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

If you host parties, real social events regularly, you might use them.

Otherwise, I'd listen to your mother!!

Personally, I thing horsebit loafers are OTT, don't get me started on those!!


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Take a look at something like this 

If you use them for formal events they will last for a very long time. The other choice is to wear them like you would wear a house slipper.


----------



## Beardmidget (Jul 7, 2010)

Save yourself $750 and get these from church's (£105 on their website):


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

I would suggest that you look that at the web site for Shipton and Heneage (www.shiptonandheneage.com, IIRC) for velvet slippers, but also I would suggest you seriously consider where and how often you would wear them. Were you to wear them as house slippers, that would be fine, but for social purposes, their use might be severely limited.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Here's a longstanding and detailed thread on Albert slippers (i.e., velvet slippers) from the "trad" forum:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...er-(photos-amp-links)...&highlight=ode+albert


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

upr_crust said:


> Were you to wear them as house slippers, that would be fine, but for social purposes, their use might be severely limited.


Personally I think that anyone who would spend $900 on a pair of house shoes has more money than sense. Don't get me wrong, I often wish that I had more money than sense, but even if I did I doubt that I would go that far.

Actually I'd probably buy another overpriced piece of metal for the Harley. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

How do I feel about velvet slippers....I feel not very good about them.

Now this guy on the other hand freakin' loves them!


----------



## DavidLeoThomas (Jan 18, 2010)

Given that the primary use involves having people over to your home, I would think you can determine the number of chances you'll get to use them - and if you really want to wear the slippers, you can find excuses.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't "FEEL" anything abut them - one way or the other. I think the ones you've shown are overpiced and I have no objection to velvet slippers, in gneral, and, in fact, own probably too many pairs.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Feel about velvet slippers?

One begins gently orbiting hind quarters with one's three longest digits then lightly stroking the supple inner waist and teasing the outer and inner tongue twixt thumb and forefingeral orbits - finish with a naughty but arousing flicker of the toal area. 

(if'n there's a SAKS Off-5th nearby there is a remote chance of finding a pair of Edward Green suede Albert slippers with fox head and crossed femur bones hand embroidered in golden bullion-thread, for less than $500 - you can contribute your savings saving the world from itself)


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

You can only wear velvet slippers with a robe if you make at least $100,000,000 a year and own a jet and a yacht along with 2 Bentleys parked at your mansion. Other than that, you can wear them but it won't be original.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

Personally, I would laugh at any male I saw wearing them outside of a costume or period drama. *shrug*


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

David_E said:


> Personally, I would laugh at any male I saw wearing them outside of a costume or period drama. *shrug*


Mickey Rourke swears by Alberts! You gonna laugh in a spaced-out MR's face, dissing his kicks, as he's standing outside a costume or period drama?


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

To paraphrase Frank Langella (playing Nixon in "Nixon and Frost") implied about Frost's bit loafer Gucci's (which I wear) I find them (velvet slippers) too effeminate. I go for a beat up well worn pair of topsiders for "houseshoes". Could a man wearing such footwear ever really think of himself as a real man again? I think not! Wouldn't even try them on:biggrin2: Well...perhaps if one happened to be an Italian Count--or fashion designer...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not my thing.


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

They are perfect for you -- provided that you are over 70, wears ascot and monocle.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

3holic said:


> They are perfect for you -- provided that you are over 70, wears ascot and monocle.


Don't forget the smoking jacket!


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

jamgood said:


> Mickey Rourke swears by Alberts! You gonna laugh in a spaced-out MR's face, dissing his kicks, as he's standing outside a costume or period drama?


Sure, but I'll be prepared to run. He is still a big guy!
Actually I'm much to polite to laugh at anyone's choices in public, but I would be very confused and bewildered if I saw someone wearing something like this.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmm, sadly this is one of those threads that reminds me of why I visit this place much less than I used to. Velvet slippers are perfectly normal and worn by most of those with a love of the good things in life (shoes in particular of course) in this country. I suppose that, as ever, this might be one of those traditions that hasn't made it across the Atlantic, in much the same way that the well-dressed man in London dies a little when he sees a man in a suit and tassel loafers. Slippers with your own family crest or monogram on may well be considered OTT but, given that the British highstreet is full of mock velvet slippers, plains and embroidered designs most certainly are not. Wearing the slippers outside of your house is somewhat more unusual but, speaking as someone with a smoking jacket (in the proper rather than the American Heffner-style sense), wearing them in that context at home is entirely appropriate.

For the OP, 99% of slippers sold by decent retailers here or abroad are made by either Broadland as mentioned before or Bowhill and Elliott (the company that supplies the likes of Barker Black, Shipton and Heneage, WS Foster and son and New and Lingwood etc). Personally I don't think there's any difference in the quality of the manufacture of either company. Broadland will make you an odd pair (a size 9 for one foot and a 10 for the other etc) and work with bespoke lasts. However if you can get a great deal on B&E's in a retail store then they'll be exceptional too. I just got a pair of slight seconds from the B&E summer sale for £50.

https://www.bowhillandelliott.co.uk/Asp/ShowResults.asp?Type=Mens Slippers

and, as posted before,

https://www.broadlandslippers.co.uk/

The man to talk to about all slipper-related enquiries is the member here known as shoemaker. He knows more about the ins and outs of the Norwich slipper industry than just about anyone else and Norwich is to slippers what Northampton is to shoes.

Chris.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

Beardmidget said:


> Save yourself $750 and get these from church's (£105 on their website):


Those Church's slippers are not only far less expensive, but far more handsome, and they come with the cachet of Church's. I really think you need to wear them with a very upscale smoking jacket or dinner jacket. If you wear them with the smoking jacket, I'd like to suggest you get the ultra-rare smoking cap too!


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

BTW, I don't have the same enthusiasm for the purple loafers. Who wears purple?! Other than Prince?


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

chrstc said:
_*"this might be one of those traditions that hasn't made it across the Atlantic"

*_I think you must be right... So much so that I really have no idea when and where they would be worn. Not something I will ever wear, and I doubt will ever become part of the essential wardrobe in the US, but I would be interested in a quick education on what place they have in a gent's closet. I just have nothing to go on - both I and my wife come from no-shoes-in-the-house traditions.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If you want slippers for the house, I think this is a more sensible option:


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

Gentleman: A Timeless Fashion discusses the velvet slipper. I recommend this book.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

How do I feel about velvet slippers? I like them. I don't own any, but I like them. I hope to get a pair of black ones with the skull and cross sabers for Christmas. I will wear them around the house in my PJs and robe. And maybe even out every once and a while. I won't ever pay $900 for a pair, but I will pay $150-$200 for some. And just so you know...my family and I are active in rodeo, I pull the gates at rodeos and bull riding events, I wear cowboy boots just as often as I wear my AE's and Aldens and my son is a bull rider. I consider myself a manly man. I said all that to emphasize one should not equate one's masculinity with what is on one's foot.

With all due respect, it doesn't really matter what I or anyone else thinks. If you like velvet slippers, get them...wear them...enjoy them...but, after you get them, you must post some pics and let us know what you think:icon_smile:


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

chrstc said:


> Hmm, sadly this is one of those threads that reminds me of why I visit this place much less than I used to.
> 
> The loss has been ours old boy...:icon_hailthee:
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

For a bit of fun at Friday supper in the officer's mess of the 17th/21st Lancers perhaps....otherwsie not!


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I never thought I'd say this, but given the choices, go with the purple loafers. Sure they're...odd...but I think that's was what you were going for.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned Del Toro as a source for more reasonably priced Albert slippers? ::icon_scratch:


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

Saltydog said:


> Don't forget the smoking jacket!


Right! A quilted burgundy silk smoking jacket with gold trims.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Saltydog said:


> The loss has been ours old boy...:icon_hailthee:
> 
> .......
> 
> All the more reason for as many men as possible to wear tassle loafers with suits, ties from schools and regiments they were never affiliated with, and dip their crumpets in their tea. (Scratch the last one and make it donuts in coffee, we can only sacrifice so much in order to cause the Brits death pangs.)


Ah yes the class clown...



Jovan said:


> If you want slippers for the house, I think this is a more sensible option:


Yes those slippers are more "sensible" in much the same way that it would be more sensible to wear MBT trainers with our suits to work. After all, they're much better for our posture than those beautiful bespoke Fosters and Cleverleys.. Even if you don't like velvet slippers you could still go for a Grecian from B&E or Broadland or something of that sort. All the comfort and durability without what some of you seem to construe, wrongly, as the flashiness of velvet.



DavidLeoThomas said:


> Given that the primary use involves having people over to your home, I would think you can determine the number of chances you'll get to use them - and if you really want to wear the slippers, you can find excuses.


Although I concede that the OP might well have been intending to wear his slippers purely for entertaining, their original purpose was, as the proper name for slippers will attest, as house shoes. You keep them in your hallway or shoe cupboard, come home, take off your normal shoes, put in the trees and then put on your slippers to relax in for the rest of the evening. You don't need an audience to wear them.



David_E said:


> I think you must be right... So much so that I really have no idea when and where they would be worn. Not something I will ever wear, and I doubt will ever become part of the essential wardrobe in the US, but I would be interested in a quick education on what place they have in a gent's closet. I just have nothing to go on - both I and my wife come from no-shoes-in-the-house traditions.


See above but in addition the advantages to owning proper house shoes are that the quilted lining is supremely comfortable and replaceable (unlike that hideous faux fur in the AEs linked by Jovan I suspect), it is warm in the winter and yet breathable in the summer and therefore perfect for wearing with or without socks. They have hard leather soles meaning that they are as durable as a pair of every day shoes (though sadly they can't be resoled unless you buy a bespoke pair which has been pump-stitched rather than cemented) and, as should be most important on a forum like this, they're elegant.

Chris.


----------



## shoemaker (Apr 2, 2008)

Well Put Chris.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Has anyone mentioned Del Toro as a source for more reasonably priced Albert slippers? ::icon_scratch:


Low entry price, solid quality, good way to "see if you like them" before plunking down big money for a pair of Edward Greens or something.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

If you're asking about wearing them in private inside your house:

Wear them; don't wear them; do whatever the hell you want. Some people regularly walk around home wearing nothing at all, others dressed as characters from children's literature (maybe ... I'm not entirely sure about that). It doesn't matter to anybody except you and whomever you live with. It'd be considerably more efficient to inquire about the latter simply by asking the relevant person or people (unless you live among a rotating cast in some sort of hostel or shelter ... in which case: no).

If you're asking about wearing them to public events: don't.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have some from Brooks that I got to go with my smoking jacket, also from Brooks, neither of which I have yet worn. I had some fantasy of having an "at home" black tie soirée that has yet to materialize.

I would never wear them out of the house. Period.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> Low entry price, solid quality, good way to "see if you like them" before plunking down big money for a pair of Edward Greens or something.


The interior on the Del Toros looks very low quality and uncomfortable judging from the pictures. Do you have some yourself?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

a!!!!1 said:


> The interior on the Del Toros looks very low quality and uncomfortable judging from the pictures. Do you have some yourself?


I do and love them. Very comfortable. I often wear them with shorts, jeans, or chinos instead of loafers or topsiders. Del Toros are not the best in the market, but their cost and construction make a great loafer replacement.

Got GREAT service at PRL one day when I wandered in in my Del Toros with shorts and a polo. Sales staff must have figured anyone crazy enough to wear velvet slippers was also crazy enough to pay full price...

Great shoes. Love mine.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

smujd said:


> Got GREAT service at PRL one day when I wandered in in my Del Toros with shorts and a polo. Sales staff must have figured anyone crazy enough to wear velvet slippers was also crazy enough to pay full price...


Thirty five years ago it was not uncommon for Polo reps to wear multicolored fox hunt motif, not just fox head, Albert slippers in necktied & odd jacket tweediness when visiting retail accounts - contrived eccentricity.


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

smujd said:


> Got GREAT service at PRL one day when I wandered in in my Del Toros with shorts and a polo. Sales staff must have figured anyone crazy enough to wear velvet slippers was also crazy enough to pay full price...


Don't mean to be harsh, but they probably thought "aha, a gullible fashion victim, ka-ching"


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> Low entry price, solid quality, good way to "see if you like them" before plunking down big money for a pair of Edward Greens or something.


Just incase you're not subscribed to the "Ode to Velvet Slippers" thread anymore, check it out, I'm trying to decide between a few pairs and could use some opinions.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

I sent Broadland an e-mail to see if they can use my Springline bespoke lasts to make me a pair of bespoke Albert slippers. 

If this works out, I will post pics and update everyone....Chris...thanks for the Broadland link


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

I think they look great with a tuxedo, but not for me. Too effeminate.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

a!!!!1 said:


> The interior on the Del Toros looks very low quality and uncomfortable judging from the pictures. Do you have some yourself?


Contrary to the way they might look to you in advertising photos, the interior construction on the Del Toros' seems of surprisingly good quality to me and I have found the slippers to be very comfortable. While I have had mine for quite some time, I cannot comment on the durability because, at this point, I have worn them perhaps a dozen times (or less). My Del Toros' are comfortable and seem of reasonably good quality but, in terms of style, I guess I am just not an Albert Slipper sort of "Dude!"


----------



## jrivera240 (Jul 1, 2012)

I got myself a great pair from https://www.teliard.com . I couldn't see myself spending $900. They look just as good as the ones from stubbs.


----------



## jrivera240 (Jul 1, 2012)

I just bought another pair from https://www.teliard.com and they sent me a $25 off coupon. I thought I would pass it along since I am good for now with slippers. It says to enter 25DISCOUNT in the coupon section of the shopping cart. Cheers!


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I've had a pair with skull and crossbones embroidery on my bucket list for a few years and haven't pulled the trigger due to cost. Checked the Teliard link above and long story short, even though they have don't have s&c on their website, after I made the inquiry they sent me some selections to chose from for a custom pair.

With free shipping and the discount code (thanks jrivera240) I can't find a better all-in cost and I've placed an order. If anyone's interested, I'll post a review when they come in.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

What kind of "event" would you wear those at?


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

I wear mine shopping, out to dinner, lounging at home, wherever I feel like wearing them. They look good with dress pants, khakis and jeans. I love mine.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Listen to your Mother! She has given you some really good advice...that oddly, mirrors my experience, exactly.


+1! Mothers know best!


----------



## jrivera240 (Jul 1, 2012)

LoneWolf said:


> I've had a pair with skull and crossbones embroidery on my bucket list for a few years and haven't pulled the trigger due to cost. Checked the Teliard link above and long story short, even though they have don't have s&c on their website, after I made the inquiry they sent me some selections to chose from for a custom pair.
> 
> With free shipping and the discount code (thanks jrivera240) I can't find a better all-in cost and I've placed an order. If anyone's interested, I'll post a review when they come in.


I should have emailed for a custom design. Great idea. I went with a more tradition family crest style design for both of my pairs. For the price, the free shipping and the discount Teliard.com is the best out there. What kills the others is the time frame. 10 days from Teliard.com versus 6 weeks from the others. By the time 6 weeks come around you already want something else.
I wonder how long the coupon lasts. I am going to ask them. Let you know.


----------



## jrivera240 (Jul 1, 2012)

jrivera240 said:


> I should have emailed for a custom design. Great idea. I went with a more tradition family crest style design for both of my pairs. For the price, the free shipping and the discount Teliard.com is the best out there. What kills the others is the time frame. 10 days from Teliard.com versus 6 weeks from the others. By the time 6 weeks come around you already want something else.
> I wonder how long the coupon lasts. I am going to ask them. Let you know.


Just got an answer. The www.Teliard.com coupon expires July 31. I don't know if one person can use or several.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Big T said:


> What kind of "event" would you wear those at?


My SO is having a graduation/going-to-college party at her house for her daughter this weekend. Mine are supposed to be in by Thursday, so if I get them in time I'll break them in there. Possibly with a short-sleeved polo and a pair of Docker-style pants, but I haven't thought that far ahead.

Also, we take a cruise every year or so, and for the second formal night I wear an ivory DJ/turndown collar/cummerbund rig. I'm thinking these will go well with that.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

I couldn't do it. LLBean handsewn's work great for me.


----------



## Tippo (Jul 1, 2012)

do you wear velvet smoking jackets ?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

LoneWolf said:


> ....ivory DJ/turndown collar/cummerbund rig. I'm thinking these will go well with that.


Yeah!


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

I like them


----------



## fredbark (Jul 18, 2012)

LoneWolf said:


> My SO is having a graduation/going-to-college party at her house for her daughter this weekend. Mine are supposed to be in by Thursday, so if I get them in time I'll break them in there. Possibly with a short-sleeved polo and a pair of Docker-style pants, but I haven't thought that far ahead.
> 
> Also, we take a cruise every year or so, and for the second formal night I wear an ivory DJ/turndown collar/cummerbund rig. I'm thinking these will go well with that.


Nice combination. Nice style


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

RedBluff said:


> I couldn't do it. LLBean handsewn's work great for me.


My kids got me a pair of Ugh moccasins. "ughly" but comfortable!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

jrivera240 said:


> I should have emailed for a custom design. Great idea. I went with a more tradition family crest style design for both of my pairs. For the price, the free shipping and the discount Teliard.com is the best out there. What kills the others is the time frame. 10 days from Teliard.com versus 6 weeks from the others. By the time 6 weeks come around you already want something else.
> I wonder how long the coupon lasts. I am going to ask them. Let you know.


Teliard is a scam. I called my CC company to dispute the charge for an order placed but never received. They had a phone number listed on the "UpFront Merchant" button, but that is gone now and all their eBay listings have been removed.

They went radio silent on me immediately after placing an order.

The above poster appears to have been part of the game as he has only posted to push their products.

Don't trust 'em folks.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm afraid that I have to confirm the above.

Long story short, Teliard kept pushing back delivery of my slippers for various reasons - they weren't dry, they were held up Quality Control, etc. They promised me pictures of them which I never received, and ultimately told me that they would be free. They issued a refund statement but didn't issue a credit. I ended up disputing the purchase with my bank and ultimately (last month) got a permanent credit. 

Cut to last week, when the charge appeared again on my bank statement. I cancelled my debit card, started started the dispute process again with my bank, filed a complaint with the Central Florida Bettter Business Bureau, and added my story to a similar complaint that I found against them on Amazon.

Sounds like they may be going out/out of business and are up to shenanigans because they have nothing to lose. Caveat emptor.


----------

